# What Happens When Customers Cannot Afford a Roof?



## EricFortWortRoof (May 29, 2017)

What do you do when one of your customers cannot afford a new roof? Do you tell them to call you when they have some cash or do you act as an advisor letting them know their finance options? I have this post where I try to advise customers on their finance options. 

http://austinroofbuilders.com/advice/new-roof-finance-options/

What is your strategy?


----------



## PitchBuilder (Aug 27, 2017)

Try and find a reason for their insurance to cover the job (recent wind damage etc), tell them to save up, inform them of ways to tarp to get by untill they can afford it. 

Sometimes people just don't want to fork over the money and sometimes they are not financially able to, but how can you honestly tell? some of the wealthiest people I know need roofs and don't care and will not replace until there is water coming through ceiling and when that time comes they will want the best deal possible. 

Its hard to see but at the end of the day you have to get paid for your work unless you really feel for them and can afford it than do it for material cost or free. I've done simple repairs that will get people by for a while for free untill they save up money but I can't afford to do whole jobs for nothing


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

Not a lot you can do. I've seen people tarp their roof in order to get by until they can afford it. Honestly, if over the long haul the person cannot afford to maintain the home, they need to sell and downsize.

Jesse 
Elite Roofing


----------



## roofingrenonv (Nov 8, 2017)

Depends on how nice you are. I'd never drop my price or haggle with a customer, it's really demeaning to my services.

Emily
http://roofingrenonv.net/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2017)

You do not need to drop the price for anyone. You are operating a business, not a charity. 

Below are some of the things we do when a customer cannot pay the price: 
1. Consider doing the roof next year, and start saving for it.
2. Consider the option of fixing some portion of the roof such as a leak instead of replacing the entire roof. 
3. Finance the cost through a 3rd party if your company does not offer this service. 
4. Lower the price of the quote by deducting some items, such as using less expensive materials, as long as this does not affect the integrity of the roof. 

Of course, there are times we just walk away from people. We do not need to get everyone, and not everyone should be our customer. 

www.saferoofing.ca


----------

